# Not a handgun, but...



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if or when the Sig 556 was/will be released?

Me want one! :drooling:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Me want one! :drooling:


Mee too!!!!!:smt067 :smt067


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Group Buy.... Group Buy:smt077


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Is that Sig's version of an AR-15?


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Group Buy.... Group Buy:smt077

Impact Guns is Now accepting Orders



> Price: $1,299.99
> Manufacturer: Sig Arms
> Manufacturer Item #: 556
> Impact Item #: S-556
> Out of stock: Fall 2006 approx Accepting orders.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, Clyde!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They had enough issues when they first ventured into 1911s. I'd wait a while, if I were U...


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't forget Jerry at Ordnance Outsellers:

http://www.ordnanceoutsellers.com/556.htm

Great guy and very good prices.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I handled a few at the SHOT Show. Clunky and front heavy, with ergonomics that aren't as good as an AR-pattern rifle. Seems like a step backwards to me. I'll stick with my M4, thanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Suppossedly, where I work we have at least one on order. That doesn't mean it will be there anytime soon, but apparently, since it is in the 2006 catalogue, I would assume very soon.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> They had enough issues when they first ventured into 1911s. I'd wait a while, if I were U...


It's not exactly "new." It's based on the Sig 550/551 which has (have) been around for some time.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I handled a few at the SHOT Show. Clunky and front heavy, with ergonomics that aren't as good as an AR-pattern rifle. Seems like a step backwards to me. I'll stick with my M4, thanks.


No one said you can have only one black rifle.  Though I guess we may get to that if the liberals have their way. What am I saying? We will have none if they get their way.... 

Back on topic:

I'd definitely want to handle it before plunking down the coin and your critique certainly helps.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

I believe the first orders are supposed to ship in November. There aren't going to be very many in the first shipment, so if you really want one it would be best to get on a list.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If I decide to ever plunk down the cash for this rifle, I am going to wait at least two years before I do. I want to give it enough time to have repeat issues that I can learn about. From what I understand, the recent line of Sigs are not doing so hot quality wise, especially the Mosquito. So I am in no hurry to plunk down the cash for this until has been out for at least two years.

But I already know people selling other guns to gather money to buy it. So I think it is going to be popular.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have heard that the Mosquito isn't even really made by SIg - they just put the Sig name on it - Same with the Walther P22.

If not for all those P22 horror stories, I'd have 1


----------



## Dorian (Jul 21, 2006)

But Shipwreck they don't offer the Mosquito in 9mm :smt082.

Dorian


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, eventually, I wanna get a 22 just for target plinking. As much as I like Walthers, I'd have a P22 now if not for all the headaches I have read...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I have heard that the Mosquito isn't even really made by SIg - they just put the Sig name on it - Same with the Walther P22.
> 
> If not for all those P22 horror stories, I'd have 1


1. What horror stories for the P22? Do share! I must have missed that issue.  I'm not real up on Walther, unfortunetly. But horror stories are good to know for future purchases.

2. I don't know what the heck is up with the Mosquito. I finally held one and it is... strange. It's real, real light, unnaturally light for a Sig. The sights are bright yellow, which I have also never seen on a Sig. It just doesn't even _look_ like a Sig. Doesn't feel like one, either. So I would believe they don't really make it!


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*P22*



Shipwreck said:


> Hey, eventually, I wanna get a 22 just for target plinking. As much as I like Walthers, I'd have a P22 now if not for all the headaches I have read...


They're that bad? What have you heard? I know a guy who has one and likes it lots. It's such a handy little size.

I actually almost bought a Bersa in that size just for kicks. Would've been around $150, but I snoozed on it. Too bad. My only .22 right now is a Trailside.


----------

